# Wie bekomme ich absolute Werte (Betrag einer Zahl)?



## shyne (3. Feb 2004)

Hallo

ich habe doubles und ich benötige den Betrag, also wenn der Wert negativ ist (-3 oder so) muss das Minuszeichen entfernt werden (zu 3). Es gibt eine Funktion abs() doch leider funktioniert das nicht. Könnte mir jemand ein code Beispiel machen und sagen welche Bibliothek ich benötige?
Vielen Dank!
Carole.


----------



## bummerland (3. Feb 2004)

```
Math.abs(zahl)
```
geht für int, long, double und float.


----------



## shyne (3. Feb 2004)

Meine IDE mag die Funktion abs nicht. Woran könnte das liegen? ("cannot resolve symbol: method abs()")


----------



## shyne (3. Feb 2004)

shyne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine IDE mag die Funktion abs nicht. Woran könnte das liegen? ("cannot resolve symbol: method abs()")



Ich entschuldige mich, ich hab's falsch implementiert. Es funktioniert jetzt. Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Guest (3. Feb 2004)

if (zahl<0)
{
   zahl*(-1);
}

oder habe ich falsch verstanden ? 

Gruß
Kamyab


----------



## bummerland (3. Feb 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> if (zahl<0)
> {
> zahl*(-1);
> }
> ...



würde natürlich auch gehen. möglich wäre auch 

```
Math.sqrt((double)(Math.pow(zahl, 2)))
```
  :roll:


----------

